# Salary Negotiating for American going to Thailand



## dough1

Sawasdee: I am an American factory General Manager of 20 years experience in the US, all in California. It appears I will be receiving a job offer from an American company doing annual world sales of $200 million US for the position of GM for their new factory in Thailand. This operation is of slightly larger scope in production levels, while being slightly smaller in terms of number personnel I presently manage.
I have made a dozen trips to Thailand over the last 10 years, and have previously consulted to American business owners in Bangkok, Hua Hin, and Rayong training Thai personnel. I have light Thai language fluency, and have quite a good background in Thai customs, cultural mores, etc. My present salary is around 100k per year. I'll be negotiating with an HR Director based in the USA.
My goal, given the nature of the job being similar to what I have performed to a generally high level in the US, is to be able to negotiate a package that approaches my present salary level while also insuring I am covering myself with all related issues of benefits, etc., that I am used to enjoying in the US.
This company has previously tried farangs sourced locally, as well as a Thai manager. Both experiences ended badly for the company. 
I would be interested to know if anyone doing business for an American or European company in Thailand has any experience either as one in my position, or as one who has hired for their company similarly. Khap Khun Krahp to all.


----------



## jetmikey

I would be interested to hear what sort of arrangement/package you were able to set up. 
I am in a similar situation, although I am negotiating with Brits in Phuket, my salary in the states is $150K+ running marine facilities.

Any insight you can give me will be greatly appreciated. I will be traveling between Phuket, Samui and Pattaya.

I will also be looking for expats who do something besides ESL when I get over there to socialize with.
Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post in public.

Michael


----------

